
Evidence for a particle that's its own antiparticle - ColanR
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/07/170720142321.htm
======
ColinWright
Most of the discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14839427)

At this moment there are also two comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817322)

And there's another comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14818725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14818725)

There are also other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817206)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14840123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14840123)

